# TTXGP Italia/FMI 2010 Changes



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.egrandprix.com/news.php?id=135

Now there's a race at Assen, and a crossover race with the UK series at Brands Hatch for the "TTXGP Euro" series.

Then we'll all be over to Spain to take on that behometh Lightning. We're hoping if we gang up enough Agni-type bikes we can scare it into submission!

Steve


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jozzer said:


> http://www.egrandprix.com/news.php?id=135
> 
> Now there's a race at Assen, and a crossover race with the UK series at Brands Hatch for the "TTXGP Euro" series.
> 
> ...


About time you chimed in on my TTXGP threads  Glad you're still with us.

Yeah, that Lightning bike is big. But fast. So bring it on 

It is still up in the air if we can afford to make the trip. Afterall, we're just a bunch of old timer country boys. But we do how to make those two wheelers go fast. I hope things work out and we make the trip to race with ya'll.

major


----------

